# Fight Ikon 2 - Sun 14th March - Bolton



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)

Fight Ikon 2 - March 14th 2010 - Ikon Nightclub, Bridge St., Bolton

Tickets out now Â£25 Adv (Â£30 on door) Cageside seated (only 40 avail) Â£40.

fight ikon

FIGHT CARD (subject to change)

Pro

u66 Shay Walsh (Lancaster & Morcombe MMA) Vs Dan Welsh (Caged Steel)

u70 Anthony Kearnes (Reps MMA) Vs TBA

u77 Ric Jones (Franks Gym) Vs Matt Inman (Manchester SBG)

u84 Jordan McCluskey (Team Quannum) Vs TBA

u120 Markus Grosse (Munich) Vs Bernat Pados (Norway)

Semi Pro

u66 Steve Nightingale (Reps MMA) Vs Andy Green (Salford MMA)

u70 Gray Mayanika (Applied Combat) Vs TBA

u70 Kostadin Toychev (Huyton MMA) Vs Saul Rogers (Colluseum)

u77 Dan Tansey (Stockport MMA) Vs Laurence Fitz (Wolfslair) TBC

u77 Daniel Harwood (Reps MMA) Vs Chris Webb (Trap n Tap)

u77 Chris Clarke (Trev Roberts) Vs Scott Rogers (Trap n Tap)

u77 Andy Bakewell (Carl Fisher) Vs Statham Heathcote (Evade MMA)

u84 Jon Waterhouse (Leeds Cage) Vs Mason Brabiner (Trap n Tap)

Amateur

u60 Nathan Dunne (Team Kilbride) Vs Sam Hodgin (Salford MMA)

u66 Joe Frey (IFS NI) Vs Adam Hodgeson (Huyton MMA)

u77 Stephen Owens (IFS NI) Vs Karthik Nagaraj (Salford MMA)

u84 Mark Stevens (Applied Combat) Vs Lee Whitehead (Salford MMA)


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 26, 2007)




----------

